# Review: Devinci Hatchet Carbon GRX LTD



## Paul_Guinea (May 20, 2020)

How did the new Hatchet size out compared to the previous version? Or compared to run if the mill 54/56/58 rigs?
Cheers!


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Apr 1, 2020)

Paul,

The latest version of the Hatchet is longer and slacker than previous versions. All things being equal, you would ride the same size frame with a shorter stem, which is how Devinci designed it. I hope this helps.


----------

